# Créer une communauté multi-OS



## Venel (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous et toutes 

Je suis un passionné de technologie depuis de nombreuses années et j'adore faire partager mes découvertes et mes connaissances fraîchement acquises sur mes/des sites web et forums.


J'adore tout particulièrement les smartphones qui sont, à mon avis, les appareils de tous les jours de demain. J'ai eu un peu près tous les OS ( Symbian, Windows Mobile 6.0 et 6.1, iOS et WP7 ). mise à par Androïd.


J'écris cet article,comme vous avez pu le deviner dans le titre, afin de trouver des personnes, qui comme moi, seraient intéressées par mettre sur pied une communautés multi-OS smartphone.
J'entends par là une communauté qui regroupe des utilisateurs de WP7, iOS, Androïd et pourquoi pas Bada.


Cela permettrait aux utilisateurs, comme moi, qui utilisent plusieurs plateformes de ne pas devoir jongler d'un site à l'autre pour s'informer sur une un OS. Cela permettrait aussi à d'autres de mieux connaître les plateformes concurrentes et de mieux les connaitre.


Si des personnes sont intéressées je suis joignable aux adresses suivantes : 


Skype : iCyphone
Mail : iCyphone(a)me.com, contact(a)venel.info
FaceTime : iCyphone(a)me.com, exempleitunes(a)hotmail.fr
iMassage : iCyphone(a)me.com, exempleitunes(a)hotmail.fr
What's app : Demandez-moi par mail !
Xbox live : Vzamor
Facebook : Demandez-moi par mail !
Autres : Demandez-moi par mail !


----------



## patlek (8 Décembre 2011)

Venel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes
> J'ai eu un peu près tous les OS



Moi, j' ai tous les os.


----------



## Venel (8 Décembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' ai tous les os.



Chanceux


----------



## da capo (9 Décembre 2011)

ma mère a perdu les eaux il y a un moment déjà mais elle a un téléphone.

elle peut rejoindre la communauté ?


----------



## patlek (9 Décembre 2011)

Venel a dit:


> Chanceux



Eeeet oui: je suis multi-os

Et en plus, j' en ai jamais cassé un seul!

(Doublement chanceux)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Décembre 2011)

J'ai rien compris du but final ? Un site ou un blog qui pompe les articles des sites spécialisées (parce que les sites spécialisés resteront toujours LA référence de l'OS) ou pour les novices qui voudrait connaitre simplement les fondamentaux des différents OS ? Un groupe fesse bouc ? une mailing list ? Un thread sur macgé avec plein de liens ? Un rendez-vous au bois de Boulogne ?


----------



## da capo (9 Décembre 2011)

Ah Vezoul a trouvé un os à ronger


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

La demande est faite (pas du tout au bon endroit mais passons). Pas la peine d'en rajouter.


----------

